# Best Family/Hunting Dog



## IWantMeatinFreezer (Oct 2, 2003)

I am looking for a the best breed for hunting and to have around a family. I have a two year old son and another kid on the way in March. 

I would like to grouse hunt most of all but a dog that could do a little waterfowl hunting would be good as well. 

I have heard some good things about English Springer Spaniels but are there other breeds you would suggest?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I'll get my .02 in quick. Get a setter!


----------



## IWantMeatinFreezer (Oct 2, 2003)

Why a setter? What are the good and the bad of a setter? 

One other question for all of you, how much should I plan on spending for a dog. I want to make sure I get a dog from a good breeder so money is not really an issue but I just want have a ball park number. Most of what I have seen is between $500 to $1000 for a good hunting dog.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

No such animal, Your gonna need an english setter and a chesapeake. Never send a boy to do a mans job.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Don't get a Vizsla. I just came home to find my new hunting hat and new cell phone completely destroyed by my 17 month old female.:rant:


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

wirehair... good for early season waterfowl... points and is very family dedicated... 

or a lab but they really aren't upland dogs....:lol:


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Tecumseh said:


> Don't get a Vizsla. I just came home to find my new hunting hat and new cell phone completely destroyed by my 17 month old female.:rant:


Stupid bitch.


Most hunting breeds will do the trick. They all aim to please. I'd go check out a trial or two... or see if you can hunt behind some of your options.


----------



## IWantMeatinFreezer (Oct 2, 2003)

I would have a whole kennel of dogs, one for every situation under the sun if it were up to me but I think one is all my wife will let me have and it took me three years to convince her of that.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Dead Bird said:


> or a lab but the really aren't upland dogs....:lol:


Those all come out of the same nest?


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Easy choice, get a *VDD Drahthaar*. Fits the bill exactly to what you describe. They point like a setter, retrieve waterfowl like a lab and are an extremely good family dog. Plus, if you work with it a little, a Drahthaar is superb at tracking and recovering wounded deer. Talk about putting meat in your freezer!!!


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

FieldWalker said:


> Those all come out of the same nest?


  never had time to ask....:lol::lol:


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is the North American website and a list of breeders of VDD Drahthaars in Michigan. Check them out, fantastic versitile dogs!!!

http://www.vdd-gna.org/







*vom Knight
*Thomas Knight
Grand Rapids
616-363-8326
[email protected] 
*v.d. Eichenhügel
*Richard N. DeKam
Kalamazoo
269-375-7770
*vom Franks
*Lawrence A. Franks
Sturgis
616 651-9393
*v. den grünen Feldern
*Tim Groenevelt
Fremont
231-924-0029
*vom Jägermeister
*William E. English
Pittsford
517 523-2042
*vom Kernhaus*Thomas Kern
Port Huron
810-966-7182
[email protected]
*v. dem Nordlichen Wald
*Kenneth Whitney
Marcellus
269-646-1900
*vom Ronabran
*Rex J. DeVries
Bloomingdale
269-521-4542
*vom Wilco
*Joel Williams
Litchfield
517-542-0162
[email protected] 
*vom Wildflicken
*Gary McKee
Plainwell
616 385-3670
*vom Wolfscreek
*Robert K.W. Seeger
China Township
810-765-3864​


----------



## wingmaster12 (Jun 5, 2007)

i have always been a lab guy, just recently got my first setter, these are both great breeds, but there are a lot of good breeds out there, do some research and see what breed of dog will fit you best, good luck in ur decision


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

*Heres a vote for the Brittany! *


----------



## ccavacini (Mar 9, 2005)

No, don't get a Brittany....just got a new Beeper Collar...when I turned it on, it Beeped....both Brittanys ran from the room...one was trying to get under the couch...the other was in her kennel.

Horrible dogs.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Each breed is as different as each individual within the breed. Decide whether you want a pointer or flusher, then start reading.

Because each of us knows that our dog is the best family dog/hunting dog there is, giving you my biased opinion of my 2 setters will do you about as good as spitting on a house fire.


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

I vote for the English Springer Spaniel. Here's a link to an article about how versital they are.

http://www.essfta.com/Versatility/hunting.htm

They're also very loving family pets and not real big.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

I am partial to the German Wirehaired Pointer.

Waterfowl
Upland
Great with the kids and cats


Can be used to track deer


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

My lab is absolutely Phenominal with the kids, also is very protective of the house and they are exceptionally smart and easy to train!

Great waterfowlers and are not bad with upland birds as long as you work with them and keep them close it is very easy to see when they are getting "Birdy". I take my dog pheasant hunting every chance I get and he does well.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd say lab and I own Ryman type Setters. I'd never think of exposing my Setters to something as undignified as waterfowl. 
I'd also rule out any of the versatile German dogs as they have, right or wrong, a reputation for being "sharp".


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

ScavengerMan said:


> Easy choice, get a *VDD Drahthaar*. Fits the bill exactly to what you describe. They point like a setter, retrieve waterfowl like a lab and are an extremely good family dog. Plus, if you work with it a little, a Drahthaar is superb at tracking and recovering wounded deer. Talk about putting meat in your freezer!!!


Not very good for picking up chicks though, are they?


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I have 3 GSP's (11 if you count the puppies)

All retrieve like crazy.
All are lovable.
One has a bed in the Farwell barbershop and waits patiently for my dad to get a haircut while people come and go.

I also have a lab.
She was a rescue and is a great dog. Hunts upland and retrieves, and lets my 4 year old grandson climb on her.

But- it doesn't matter what you get. Get what you like to hunt behind, and put your time into training it. House manners and field skills.

You can buy the "best dog" on paper, or someones opinion, but it boils down to *your effort* in making sure the dog is trained and exposed to birds.


----------



## HuntingTimeYet (Jul 19, 2007)

I am partial to my Weimaraner. He is excellent at bird hunting. He has tracked wounded game with success. He loves the water and retrieves well. He has short hair and needs to be on the move when cold. He is also very good with the kids. This breed needs a master that is kind with firm expectations. They have lots of energy and can cover lots of ground quickly depending on conditions. I normally hunt him in the mornings and deer hunt in the evenings. We will be out this weekend.


----------



## Ringneck Wrecker (May 25, 2006)

My vote is for a GSP. However, my opinion like every other opinion you get is a little bias. Unbelievable upland hunters, great family pets, and they have very unique personalities compared to the other family dogs we've owned. I've hunted upland behind setters and labs, and I've yet to see a dog that matches the desire a shorthair has. Good luck, post pics when you make your decision.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

IWantMeatinFreezer said:


> Why a setter? What are the good and the bad of a setter?
> 
> One other question for all of you, how much should I plan on spending for a dog. I want to make sure I get a dog from a good breeder so money is not really an issue but I just want have a ball park number. Most of what I have seen is between $500 to $1000 for a good hunting dog.


Figure 500 -750 for the dog
250 for the vet bill
200 for initial supplies


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ScavengerMan*  
_Easy choice, get a *VDD Drahthaar*. Fits the bill exactly to what you describe. They point like a setter, retrieve waterfowl like a lab and are an extremely good family dog. Plus, if you work with it a little, a Drahthaar is superb at tracking and recovering wounded deer. Talk about putting meat in your freezer!!!_





BarryPatch said:


> Not very good for picking up chicks though, are they?


 
You got that right..... :lol:






PS
Perhaps that's why I've got one of those classic blue and white setters that chicks can't resist.  

But, wait a minute, I picked up my last babe over 20 years ago


----------



## tdf (Feb 10, 2006)

get out and hunt behind some different dogs. go to a trial and see how dogs react in the field vs. with other dogs vs. with people. there is something to like in every breed.

d


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

*Hands down best family dogs*

http://www.badnewskennels.com


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

FieldWalker said:


> *Hands down best family dogs*
> 
> http://www.badnewskennels.com


 

Nothing but good things. I hear they are GGRRRREAT with other dogs as well:lol:


----------



## ohio hunter (May 31, 2006)

All my dogs have been Britts, although I may go with a different breed next time for a change. You may have mentioned it, but something you should consider after deciding on a pointer or flusher is whether or not the dog will stay indoors or outside and how it will handle the weather. 

Regardless on which breed you choose, if you do your research, you will be thrilled with whatever you get! Good Luck!


----------



## BoomerJ (Jun 1, 2007)

I have had alot of different breeds, but am sold on my PP. or maybe its my VDD, no its definetly my GSP..... No wait it's my????? awe never mind.
Seriously though If you get a versatile, and stay away from big "running dog" breeders (i.e,. field trial dogs) you will be off to a good start. Let me say that again a good start, the rest will be up to you as a trainer and family. Good luck, in what ever breed you pick.
Peace,
Boomer


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

You'll love whatever type of dog you choose to feed.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Can't help with springers but did see this posted on another web sit today.

In dogs, though breeders hate to hear it, 27 percent of Springer spaniels bite people - usually their owners - said Cornell University veterinarian and animal behaviorist Katherine Houpt. Houpt and other dog geneticists are working to unravel the roots of this aggression.



IWantMeatinFreezer if your name has anything like the way you want to hunt upland birds (grouse) I would suggest a german breed dog.


----------



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

With little kids the size of the dog is a big issue. I have a lab, and I often wonder if I should have gone something brittany size. I have young kids and they get so mad when their 80 pound dog blocks the hall way because he wants to be pet. He can snake around them and block them 3 or 4 times before they make it down the 10 foot hall. 
Also remember the knock down factor. A bigger dog is going to accidentally blow up a kid, especially a little kid on somewhat regular basis. The dog doesn't realize his strength and the little kid is pretty tippy. My dog last night went up to our 3 year old neighbor girl to get some love, and down she went. No harm done, but it was enough to make her cry. 
My two year old stops and braces herself everytime he bounding into the house, she loves the dog, but she's been tail smacked or knocked over enough that you can see her get defensive everytime he is up and moving. 
On the plus side, its pretty funny to watch a 4 year old ride a lab around the house.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Worm Dunker said:


> IWantMeatinFreezer if your name has anything like the way you want to hunt upland birds (grouse) I would suggest a german breed dog.


Can't agree more!!!!  Definitely need to wean it down to some specifics....many of us have all day to bicker....what else is there to do at work!!!!!:lol:


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

BoomerJ said:


> and stay away from big "running dog" breeders (i.e,. field trial dogs) you will be off to a good start.


Why is that?


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

some one drags a toe in the sand.... and

On a more serious note. Many dogs listed would be great. Your best bet is to go visit the dog you are going to buy. See how it acts when your kids tug on it.

Ask any one of the folks chatting on here if they want to hunt with you so you can understand what each dog does. In the end you will be very happy with your field bred Setter!

Ben

P.S. How can you resist something like this?


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

IF your schedule permits, Try to hit the MS grouse camp. Various dogs will be there for you to hunt over. You can watch them in action. 

Another option is that we normally do a pheasant hunt once a year at Bear Creek. THat is an excellent opportunity to evaluate dogs and watch how they work. We normally do this in late January on the coldest and windest day of the year.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

This is an very easy question to answer for you. Gentle dog that hunts hard and gets along with other dogs animals and kids of all ages.




















A Setter!!!!


Ganzer


----------



## Tujax (Mar 23, 2005)

MERGANZER said:


> This is an very easy question to answer for you. Gentle dog that hunts hard and gets along with other dogs animals and kids of all ages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats better


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

Grouse??? 

I just thought Grouse hunting is what you did to kill time between Dove hunting and Pheasant Season!!!! As you can see by most of my pictures being of the grassland variety, I don't get into grouse hunting all that much. I'll hunt'em because they're in season, but when its ringneck time, all other activites stop.

BTW W/D -- You missed one, the "retrieve" picture is a Quail shot in Southern Indiana when Elliot was a pup.


----------



## opeongo (Feb 13, 2007)

Field bred Golden Retriever- $800-1200, with good breeding they are family oriented, can do great water and upland work. I know, I know-you do have to brush their coats once in a while, small price. One big advantage, they as a breed typically want to please and work within your "pack". Thirty years with the breed and I have never regretted being owned by one. mike


----------



## browndog49735 (Jan 29, 2006)

opeongo said:


> Field bred Golden Retriever- $800-1200, with good breeding they are family oriented, can do great water and upland work. I know, I know-you do have to brush their coats once in a while, small price. One big advantage, they as a breed typically want to please and work within your "pack". Thirty years with the breed and I have never regretted being owned by one. mike


you no darn well that you have black uh dark chocolate lab envy and you really wanted to point him in the RIGHT direction.


----------



## IWantMeatinFreezer (Oct 2, 2003)

Tell me more about a field bred golden retrievers. My wife really like Golden Retrievers. I just want a dog that can hunt and if please her even better. Is there a website to check out more info. Our do you know of a good breeder in West Michigan.


----------



## MichiganOutdoorFan (Jul 5, 2006)

BarryPatch said:


> Not very good for picking up chicks though, are they?


I agree they may be suitable in the field but man are they UGLY. My opinion there is no better dog than a well bread Lab, especially if you are wanting a family dog (although not the best upland)


----------



## jmark (Nov 2, 2005)

DanP said:


> my current pup is a large munsterlander - great family dog - loves kids - will point and retreive them early season ducks.
> 
> My dog is still a pup at six months but I could not have asked for a better dog with the kids. Loves field work - birds - and water!
> 
> Good luck on your quest!



Another vote for the Large Munsterlander.

One of the requirements the wife gave me for getting a hunting dog was that it had to be a good family dog and be gentle around my daughter. After a lot of reading and visiting kennels we agreed that the LM would be a good fit for our family.

Bella is only 8 months old but so far she is shaping up to be an excellent hunting partner and she is very good around my daughter, they are best buddies.

I think shes a keeper.

[SIZE=-1]lmcna.org[/SIZE]


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

Lab


----------



## terrierman816 (Jul 31, 2007)

Go with an Airedale, just make sure it's from hunting lines. They very in size from 40-50#'s to 80-90#'s. They can be very versatile hunters.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

opeongo said:


> Field bred Golden Retriever- $800-1200, with good breeding they are family oriented, can do great water and upland work. I know, I know-you do have to brush their coats once in a while, small price. One big advantage, they as a breed typically want to please and work within your "pack". Thirty years with the breed and I have never regretted being owned by one. mike


I think I said this before Mike. But aren't they just long haired yellow labs?:lol:


I think I am going to pay for this one.:help:


----------



## Corona (Sep 6, 2006)

I have GSP mixed with a lab. I have best of both worlds witht his dog. She's smart, bird crazy, loves to run and hunt all day long, loves to go fishing with me, she loves cold water (I have private access to Lake Michigan and that is one of her favorite places in the world when ice chunks form), great with my kids, and she points. When I'm inside relaxing she'a always ready to take a nap- her #1 attribute! Plus I found her at the animal shelter.


----------



## gregsiesz (Sep 6, 2005)

ccavacini said:


> No, don't get a Brittany....just got a new Beeper Collar...when I turned it on, it Beeped....both Brittanys ran from the room...one was trying to get under the couch...the other was in her kennel.
> 
> Horrible dogs.


Have to disgree I run my brittany with a beeper collar and she has no problem with the noise or finding birds. I couldn't ask for a better companion. And she is a fantastic house dog and is best friends with my 6 month old son. Very loving disposition.


----------



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

I got one of those labrapointers as well-actually saw them on show recently at pheasant lodge in south dakota. Mine is under a year. Good dog, but he is like a supercharged lab. Hunts all day long-just runs and runs and runs. Hope he points. Working on force fetch right now, he gets real birdy, but hasn't gotten over feathers yet. Loves to swim, barely sheds. He was freebie from this site.


----------

